# Leeds - Scarborough 7 September 2019



## nickyboy (20 May 2019)

Now that I've finally stopped eating after the Manchester- Llandudno ride it's time to start thinking about the next one

I was asked by several CCers in Llandudno if I would do this one again so here it is. I'll do all the usual routemap stuff later but basically it follows the same style as the Llandudno ride. Leave Leeds train station 9am, coffee/breakfast stop, lunch stop, fish and chips in Scarborough. Folk can either head home or they can stop over and have a gentle night out

It's a bit shorter than the Llandudno ride. Usually about 85 miles all in all. There is a flatter and hillier option but climbing is no more than the Llandudno ride. We finish with a ride down the promenade and round the castle in true Tour de Yorkshire fashion

As usual, no insurance etc required, wear what you like. Just have a serviceable bike and the means to navigate

A word to the wise: @Kestevan told me that the rail company are enforcing the "two bikes only per train" regulation and you have to book at least 24 hours in advance. So this may need a bit of planning if you're coming and plan to train home


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2019)

I'm (probably) in!

I aim to do a similar thing to what I did on the Llandudno ride on Saturday - I'd start with you all in Leeds, ride as far as the Malton/Norton stop, then head back after the cafe.

My planned return route is via York to catch a train home from Garforth. I would have completed my imperial century by then (actually 164 km/102 miles) and it would mean that I could avoid having to ride back into Leeds, while not adding much to my rail fare.

I would have second thoughts about taking part though if there was a stonking SW wind like the one we got 2 or 3 years ago. That was brilliant for getting to Scarborough, but would have been a nightmare to have ridden back into from Malton!

If anybody else fancies taking part, but not going all the way to Scarborough, they'd be welcome to join me for my return leg.


----------



## gavroche (20 May 2019)

They have no Bike Hut there so I am afraid I won't be going, sorry.


----------



## Domus (20 May 2019)

Interested. Can’t commit just yet.


----------



## Kestevan (20 May 2019)

Yeah, stick me and Anita down as possibles.... 

All depends on when we have to ferry the eldest to university...and in his possible abscence the availability of childcare for the other one.... 

If we do make it, I'd look at dropping the car in Scarborough the day before so could possibly offer a couple of lifts back into Leeds on Sunday....


----------



## colly (20 May 2019)

Well go on then.....


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 May 2019)

It would be rude not to


----------



## Buck (20 May 2019)

I’ll say yes! 85 miles is still along way off but you’ve got to have something to aim for!

I’ll ask Gil if he wants to come along.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 May 2019)

I am up for this.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 May 2019)

Fingers crossed the railways don't bugger it up like last year


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Now that I've finally stopped eating after the Manchester- Llandudno ride it's time to start thinking about the next one
> 
> Leave Leeds train station 8am,



Nickboy , just to note its been 9am start previous years


----------



## nickyboy (20 May 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Nickboy , just to note its been 9am start previous years


You're right of course, I'll edit the first post


----------



## doughnut (20 May 2019)

Put me down as a possible Nick and I will try to keep up this time.


----------



## Moodyman (21 May 2019)

A possible at this stage Nicholas.


----------



## Julia9054 (21 May 2019)

Yaasss!
For both of us


----------



## wanda2010 (23 May 2019)

I’m in. 

I’m assuming crook shoulder will be fully operational before then rays:


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2019)

Giving this a bump as it's slipping down the page

Advance tickets are on sale now for that weekend. The train company blurb says bike reservations are required and that there are only two per train. But I don't know if this is actually enforced at Scarborough or not. On the Llandudno ride the train staff are cool and let everyone on

I'll get on with planning the route. Really it only needs a bit of head scratching to get us out of Leeds and then there are a few options when we near Scarborough. There will be the hillier and flatter options depending on which you prefer


----------



## Buck (10 Jun 2019)

[edit] incorrect information removed!


I’m still hoping to be there !


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jun 2019)

I'm in!

Like @Buck I need something to focus on and this looks like just the thing.

Just a point about the trains, it will be Trans Pennine Express back to Leeds (or York, etc) and it's currently just an hourly service. Northern will only take you to Hull from Scarborough.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm in! I need something to focus on and this looks like just the thing.


Go for it Dave. You doing the full route this year?

I will have to pass the ride this time. I am working and also have stuff lined up for the following two weekends so cannot possibly get away with taking more holidays just for a jolly for me. 

It sucks, but I'm sure you will all survive without me.....


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Go for it Dave. You doing the full route this year?
> 
> I will have to pass the ride this time. I am working and also have stuff lined up for the following two weekends so cannot possibly get away with taking more holidays just for a jolly for me.
> 
> It sucks, but I'm sure you will all survive without me.....



Hopefully the full route, if I can get myself fit enough.
Regardless, I should be alright to make it at least
as far as Mrs B's...

Shame you won't be joining us @I like Skol


----------



## Buck (10 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Like @Buck I need something to focus on and this looks like just the thing.
> 
> Just a point about the trains, it will be Trans Pennine Express back to Leeds (or York, etc) and it's currently just an hourly service. Northern will only take you to Hull from Scarborough.



My error Dave. I’m so usd to northern that I default to their website 

I’ll update my post so as not to confuse people!


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Jun 2019)

Booked my Airbnb


----------



## EasyPeez (25 Jun 2019)

As with the previous couple of years, I'm very keen to join this one. We will have our house on the market soon though, and my son will be leaving home for that London sometime in September, so again I'll have to dither up until the last minute I'm afraid.

If I can make it I'll likely ride up from Hull to meet you all somewhere between York and the Howardian hills.

Thanks for the heads up about the train bookings. I'll be aiming for a late train home, but if all else fails can ride down to Bempton and crash at my parents' caravan.

Cheers.


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Jul 2019)

Trains and bike tickets now booked. Still praying crook shoulder is uncrooked before then.


----------



## si_c (7 Jul 2019)

Sadly I can't come this year again, Mrs C booked us an impromptu vacation at her parents house.

For those going have a great day!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Jul 2019)

train ticket booked so ready for the off now


----------



## Slioch (17 Jul 2019)

Count me in please. Been wanting to do this ride for the last couple of years but always had something else in the diary that I couldn't wriggle out of!

If you're planning on stopping at Mrs B's in Cawood again, I'll ride down from York and meet you there.

Are you in a position yet to give an eta for Scarborough, so I can book a cheap train ticket back? I'll build in some additional time for the fish n chips though.

Thanks


----------



## Kestevan (15 Aug 2019)

Looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year.

Unless things change markedly, I'll be ferrying the eldest down to start Uni in that there London.

Still, on the bright side at least it means it probably wont be raining.....


----------



## Domus (15 Aug 2019)

Riding the Way of the Roses that week.............sorry


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Aug 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Still, on the bright side at least it means it probably wont be raining.....


Always a silver lining


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You're right of course, *I'll edit the first post*


You haven't done that yet! (I was just reminding myself if it was an 08:00 or 09:00 start.) 
Forget it - I was thinking of the Llandudno 08:00 starts!

My friend Carrie said that she might join us as far as Norton and then ride back to Garforth with me after the cafe stop.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> You haven't done that yet! (I was just reminding myself if it was an 08:00 or 09:00 start.)



Yes it has been edited, originally said 8am but changed to the current 9am,


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Aug 2019)

Just hoping this weather we have now lasts another couple of weeks


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Aug 2019)

Looking at previous posts we have 12 full route and 3 doing part of the route.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Yes it has been edited, originally said 8am but changed to the current 9am,


Aaargh, sorry - I was mixing it up with the Llandudno rides which DO start at 08:00... 

Well, that gives me another hour in bed!


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2019)

Sorry I've been busy with work and some personal stuff. I'll get focused on the ride now

As discussed, 9am start Leeds Train Station in the usual place (please check previous versions of the ride for this). I suspect the turnout may be fairly modest so I think we will stick with the flat route if that's ok with everyone. If a load of mountain goats decide to join then I can add a hilly variant if required

I will sort out the route file for everyone and post it here

One word to the wise; the train company requires bike spaces to be reserved to guarantee you a space on the train home. I don't know how rigorously they will choose to enforce this (on the Llandudno ride they are very relaxed and no reservation is actually needed, despite the same regulations). Perhaps it would be wise to book a space, just to be on the safe side

For anyone considering the ride it's eighty odd miles out of Leeds to Scarborough. After the urban escape from Leeds it becomes very rural and very flat. Nice café at Cawood. Then more flat, then a few lumps as we skirt the Howardian Hills. Lunch stop in Malton and then on to Scarborough. We take the prom around the castle a la Tour of Yorkshire. Then some excellent fish and chips to finish. A few beers are available after the ride to those that fancy them (such as me)

Oh, and its_ usually_ a really nice tailwind. If it is, there are long stretches where we bowl along with very little effort. It's good fun


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> One word to the wise; the train company requires bike spaces to be reserved to guarantee you a space on the train home. I don't know how rigorously they will choose to enforce this (on the Llandudno ride they are very relaxed and no reservation is actually needed, despite the same regulations). Perhaps it would be wise to book a space, just to be on the safe side.


It is Trans Pennine back from Scarborough and they definitely DO require a reservation. I have heard of one or two people who have managed to get their bikes on TP trains without reservations but it would be very foolish to take the chance, unless you don't mind having to ride back instead!

Northern trains don't even offer reservations but apart from one time trying to get on an overcrowded Northern commuter train at Leeds, I have never had a problem taking my bike on their trains, even if there are already 4 or 5 bikes onboard. So, travelling to Leeds - Northern is a good bet.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Aug 2019)

Booked me train!


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Aug 2019)

One of these days we'll organise ourselves to do the whole ride. A whole barrage of bloody health issues for both of us this summer has been disruptive to cycling. Will update on the day if anyone fancies putting up with me moaning! 
Anyway - really looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Slioch (29 Aug 2019)

Train booked. I'm on the 19:44 from Scarborough back to York.

I'll meet you at Mrs B's in Cawood. I'll aim to get there at 11.00am ish.


----------



## Kestevan (1 Sep 2019)

Well, miracles do happen....

Looks like I'll not actually be playing taxi driver next weekend (its the weekend after) so I will now be joining you.

Of course this means you're likely to get wet, and that mythical tailwind will turn into a 20mph headwind, but we can't have everything.


----------



## doughnut (1 Sep 2019)

Oops, I seem to have mislaid all the details of any B+B I booked for this - or maybe I just imagined that I had booked something. Hopefully I will be able to book another this week if its not too expensive. Mrs Doughnut will be driving to Scarborough after dropping me off at Leeds so anyone needing bags to be carried can lob them in the back of the car at the start and pick up at the fish and chip shop later.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Sep 2019)

doughnut said:


> Mrs Doughnut will be driving to Scarborough after dropping me off at Leeds so anyone needing bags to be carried can lob them in the back of the car at the start


We've said it before but it's worth repeating, your Mrs D is a diamond (or completely bonkers). She's too good for you


----------



## doughnut (1 Sep 2019)

I know. It's true. We've been married 28 years and every morning I wake up and say "blimey, you're still here". I struck gold all those years ago.


----------



## theclaud (1 Sep 2019)

I'm in. And I've got a few train tickets to prove it...


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm in. And I've got a few train tickets to prove it...
> 
> View attachment 483058


Drowning in orange cardboard…


----------



## Buck (1 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm in. And I've got a few train tickets to prove it...
> 
> View attachment 483058



Just a few there!


----------



## theclaud (1 Sep 2019)

StuAff said:


> Drowning in orange cardboard…





Buck said:


> Just a few there!



Confusopoly, innit. Now I just need a sherpa to carry the tickets.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm in. And I've got a few train tickets to prove it...
> 
> View attachment 483058


Is that some kind of clever Welsh split ticketing scam, designed to save you enough cash to help prop up the failing Cymraeg NHS?


----------



## theclaud (2 Sep 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Is that some kind of clever Welsh split ticketing scam, designed to save you enough cash to help prop up the failing Cymraeg NHS?


It's not so much a scam as the only way I was able to get a bike reservation for all legs of the journey without paying £152 one-way.


----------



## Kestevan (2 Sep 2019)

A mate of mine ( @IG88 - but he doesn't visit often) will probably be joining us.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

If anybody fancies joining in but not ending up in Scarborough, I still intend to ride as far as the cafe stop at Norton and after that say my farewells and ride back to Garforth for a train home. (It is only a couple of stops outside Leeds but it saves having to ride back into the city.) You would be welcome to join me for that. If you need a gpx file for my return route, let me know.

PS I am not trying to poach riders from Scarborough, rather trying to encourage people who don't fancy ending up there with a long journey back!


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> If anybody fancies joining in but not ending up in Scarborough, I still intend to ride as far as the cafe stop at Norton and after that say my farewells and ride back to Garforth for a train home. (It is only a couple of stops outside Leeds but it saves having to ride back into the city.) You would be welcome to join me for that. If you need a gpx file for my return route, let me know.
> 
> PS I am not trying to poach riders from Scarborough, rather trying to encourage people who don't fancy ending up there with a long journey back!



Hi @ColinJ - presumably you're aware that there are no longer direct trains from Garforth to Tod? Due to the wonderful way Northern operate things, you now need to change at Leeds.

There is an hourly service from Church Fenton to Hebden Bridge though (which doesn't stop at Garforth...) in case you fancy adding a few extra miles on the end?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Hi @ColinJ - presumably you're aware that there are no longer direct trains from Garforth to Tod? Due to the wonderful way Northern operate things, you now need to change at Leeds.
> 
> There is an hourly service from Church Fenton to Hebden Bridge though (which doesn't stop at Garforth...) in case you fancy adding a few extra miles on the end?


Yes, I thought I'd be changing at Leeds, but thanks anyway. I'll already be doing a couple of miles above my target distance so I won't feel like adding any more. The A646 loses whatever charm it had once you have ridden it a few hundred times! 

At least there are plenty of trains from Garforth to Leeds and Leeds to Tod on a Saturday evening so I shouldn't have to wait too long. As long as the drunks behave, I'll be okay! 

I must check my return route. I knocked it up with the help of cycle.travel and I can't remember all the details of it. I'm fairly sure that I _DID _check the cyclepaths through York etc. (Some of it is the outward leg in reverse, but most of it is _NOT_.)


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

Looks a good ride I'm envious ! Work/kids for me.Hope the weathers good and the wind favourable.Enjoy.


----------



## Slioch (3 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm in. And I've got a few train tickets to prove it...
> 
> View attachment 483058



Utter lunacy! 

I've only got 5 tickets in comparison for the single leg from Scarborough to York. Don't you just love this modern, integrated, technology enabled world we live in.

Make sure you keep them in a plastic bag in case it rains!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I will sort out the route file for everyone and post it here


Are we sticking with the previous flat route Nickyboy


----------



## Kestevan (3 Sep 2019)

I'd suggest avoiding last year's @I like Skol variation.... Whilst "interesting" I've still not got my shoes clean.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm in. And I've got a few train tickets to prove it...
> 
> View attachment 483058


Saw this and thought of you @theclaud 
https://www.bringbackbritishrail.org/product/rail-card-wallet/


----------



## theclaud (5 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Saw this and thought of you @theclaud
> https://www.bringbackbritishrail.org/product/rail-card-wallet/


Oooh I might have to get one of those. I hope it has about 40 compartments...


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2019)

I was just reminding myself of the route to Norton...

The super descent of Whitewall Corner Hill into Norton would be a horrid slog if I had to go back up it on singlespeed with stiff cafe-stop legs! (200 m at 9.5%, immediately followed by 150 m at 5.5%, 450 m at a more s/s-friendly 3.2%, and finally 125 m at 4.8%.) There is no pavement to walk up if I were forced to dismount, and that road can be quite busy so I would be walking in traffic.

If nobody intends to come back with me, I may say my goodbyes _before _the descent and skip that cafe stop. I'll see how I feel as we approach Norton.

The good news: It should be dry, with long sunny spells.

The bad news: There will probably be a chilly northerly cross/headwind all day so it won't feel that warm and it will be hard work.

More good news *for me*: I should be wind-assisted on my ride back to Garforth!


----------



## colly (5 Sep 2019)

Help me out here. Is there a route posted ?

I would be returning before Scabby too @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2019)

colly said:


> Help me out here. Is there a route posted ?
> 
> I would be returning before Scabby too @ColinJ


I was assuming that we would be doing the previous route as far as Norton/Malton, and I worked out my own variation back to Garforth. I've attached GPX files for those, but @nickyboy may have come up with some variation of the outward route.

I have just changed my return leg so it doesn't backtrack along the outward leg. It now passes through some nice villages and on some quiet lanes, some singletrack. It is slightly further and more undulating than my original return leg but nothing that should cause extreme problems on singlespeed or fixed.

Leeds - Norton - Garforth would be about 102 miles if we did do the cafe stop and about 99 if we turned off at the top of the hill. (Both of us would make our century rides up riding to and from the stations.)


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Sep 2019)

colly said:


> Help me out here. Is there a route posted ?
> 
> I would be returning before Scabby too @ColinJ




This was the route we took in 2016 & 17


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2019)

Hi All

Sorry, been in London all week

We will do this flat route

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21518464

It's as good as any. I'm just aware of that slight cyclo cross over the grass at Temple Newsam. It may be a bit damp so be careful. Usual meet up place for the fiddly route out of the city. I should be there in plenty of time. Stop off in Cawood and then again in Malton. Unfortunately I can't stop over in Scarborough as we are off on holiday very soon afterwards and I've been told to get home to sort out my stuff rather than swan around Scarborough on Sunday

The return bike space situation seems to be a bit of a bun fight. Officially two spaces per train but no reservations being taken (I rang Northern Rail last night and they confirmed this). So it's first come first served. Having said that the customer service person said it was at the discretion of the train manager. Presumably if the trains aren't rammed they will allow a few more onboard as they do on the Llandudno ride

Plan after the ride is to decamp to the Wetherspoons in the town centre. Scarborough seems to be devoid of good pubs (unlike that excellent one in Llandudno we go to). Unless someone knows different


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2019)

I should add that our traditional howling tailwind seems to have forgotten about us this time. Looks like a fairly gentle crosswind. Should be dry and pleasant enough temperatures (having said that was it a couple of years ago we had a completely unforecasted torrential downpour just as we got to Scarborough?)


----------



## Kestevan (6 Sep 2019)

pubwise, I can recommend the boozer we decamped to last year after they quite rightly refused to allow @I like Skol into the Spoons..... 

Scholars Bar - 6 Somerset Terrace, Scarborough YO11 2PA just down the road from the spoons. Smaller quieter and has better beer. 

However... the main benefit of the spoons is we can chain the bikes up outside and still see them.... suspect the Scholars may be a better venue for them whats staying over (not me this year unfortunately).


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Sep 2019)

What time do you reckon you will be in Malton?


----------



## Kestevan (6 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> The return bike space situation seems to be a bit of a bun fight. Officially two spaces per train but no reservations being taken (I rang Northern Rail last night and they confirmed this). So it's first come first served. Having said that the customer service person said it was at the discretion of the train manager. Presumably if the trains aren't rammed they will allow a few more onboard as they do on the Llandudno ride



Nick, as far as I'm aware the Scarborough to Leeds service is run by Trans Pennine Express *not *northern rail (who dont appear to take reservations for bikes on any route). TPE have been absolute sticklers for the 24h pre-booking and reservations (at least between Manchester and Leeds/Huddersfield).

You may get away with it... but I wouldn't bet on it (and going on previous experience - I'd treat any info I got over the phone from any of the train companies as no better than a vaguely unsubstantiated rumour designed to get rid of you as fast as possible so the operator can go back to sleep).

Normally you can reserve a bike online through the Hull trains website - might be a good idea to have a look and see if it will let you reserve anything).

Edit - Just had a look on HullTrains and it is indeed TPE.... and the website still allows you to reserve a bike space (after clicking on the "buy now" option you can select a bike reservation on the LHS of the confirmation screen.


----------



## tom73 (6 Sep 2019)

Did think about joining the fun but my miles over the last few weeks have gone way down plus I've left the planning a bit late. 
As it turn's out I will be long the coast in Whitby so not free anyway. 

Just thought I give you a couple of heads up It's the Harvest food festival in Malton that weekend so plenty extra food on offer. 

Can't help with a good pub but can tell you the best place for ice cream and coffee. Crema e Cioccolato Newborough, the road just off the seafront same street that as the old Argos in fact it's just across from it. Minutes away from the spoons too it's open early and closers late so should be ok if you fancy real Italian ice cream , coffee and maybe a sneaky pastry.  

Anyway enjoy the ride guys. 

TPE now let you WhatsApp , tweet, ect to book your bike space up to 15 mins before you travel. Can be pot luck though we tried it got a reply the next day once we'd got home. The guards on the whole are fine they let you on if they have space.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Nick, as far as I'm aware the Scarborough to Leeds service is run by Trans Pennine Express *not *northern rail (who dont appear to take reservations for bikes on any route). TPE have been absolute sticklers for the 24h pre-booking and reservations (at least between Manchester and Leeds/Huddersfield).
> 
> You may get away with it... but I wouldn't bet on it (and going on previous experience - I'd treat any info I got over the phone from any of the train companies as no better than a vaguely unsubstantiated rumour designed to get rid of you as fast as possible so the operator can go back to sleep).
> 
> ...


Weird innit? I rang Northern Rail and talked about Scarborough to Leeds. They just said they don't take reservations etc, not that they don't run the service!

Anyway, reservations booked. Regarding timings @Julia9054 we have got to Malton about 1.30 in the past. But I think we will be a touch slower this year as no tailwind. I'm guessing about 2ish


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2019)

doughnut said:


> Oops, I seem to have mislaid all the details of any B+B I booked for this - or maybe I just imagined that I had booked something. Hopefully I will be able to book another this week if its not too expensive. Mrs Doughnut will be driving to Scarborough after dropping me off at Leeds so anyone needing bags to be carried can lob them in the back of the car at the start and pick up at the fish and chip shop later.


I'm gonna take Mrs D up on this brilliant offer if it's still available. Pissing with rain at the Welsh end so I've had to bring more clobber.


----------



## doughnut (6 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm gonna take Mrs D up on this brilliant offer if it's still available. Pissing with rain at the Welsh end so I've had to bring more clobber.


Yes, no worries. If I remember correctly there is a cul de sac at the entrance to a hotel where the route stars. We'll be there before 9.


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Sep 2019)

I'm here in Leeds but am not able to do the ride, cos neck pain. Will get the train to Scarbs and meet you in whichever pub wins out. 

Living my best life with heat pads, painkillers and hot/cold pack. Don't be jealous ,


----------



## Moodyman (6 Sep 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> Living my best life with heat pads, painkillers and hot/cold pack. Don't be jealous ,



Sorry to hear that. Hope the ale provides some comfort.


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2019)

Dr Claud prescribes Medicinal Beer for @wanda2010. Anyone else out and about in Leeds tonight, and if not have the locals got any good beer/food tips?


----------



## Moodyman (6 Sep 2019)

Scarborough Taps do good food and traditional ale. Round the corner from the train station.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Scarborough Taps do good food and traditional ale. Round the corner from the train station.



We'll have a conflab on the ride. The spoons is a bit basic but it does provide for somewhere to lock one's bike outside in full view


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2019)

I'm tempted to go for a KFC after this, mind...


View: https://twitter.com/KFC_UKI/status/1169971331229786112?s=19


----------



## Moodyman (6 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> We'll have a conflab on the ride. The spoons is a bit basic but it does provide for somewhere to lock one's bike outside in full view



Is that where you are now? Might join you for a cheeky one. Just finishing off at work.


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> Dr Claud prescribes Medicinal Beer for @wanda2010. Anyone else out and about in Leeds tonight, and if not have the locals got any good beer/food tips?


http://bundobust.com for both!
Would come out but i have a rehearsal tonight


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Sep 2019)

http://www.friendsofham.co.uk
Second favourite place!


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> http://bundobust.com for both!
> Would come out but i have a rehearsal tonight





Julia9054 said:


> http://www.friendsofham.co.uk
> Second favourite place!



Top tips! Thank you Julia.


----------



## Slioch (6 Sep 2019)

I can confirm that TPE do take bike reservations between Scarborough & York if you buy the ticket through their website, as I have the bit of cardboard to prove it.
Can't speak for destinations west of York though


----------



## Slioch (6 Sep 2019)

*Warning and apologies in advance.*
I am at the tail-end of having a very runny cold, so there will be the occasional snot-rocket. I'll ride at the back to maintain some semblance of decorum.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2019)

Slioch said:


> I can confirm that TPE do take bike reservations between Scarborough & York if you buy the ticket through their website, as I have the bit of cardboard to prove it.
> Can't speak for destinations west of York though


TPE take reservations AND REQUIRE THEM _everywhere _that they operate (though rumour has it that gambling cyclists may _occasionally _blag a space without a reservation).

Northern do NOT offer reservations but it is extremely rare to not be able to get a bike onto one of _their _trains, unless you choose a daft time to try. I would suggest that the coming World Cycling Championships in Yorkshire is one of those rare (outside of commuting) times!

I've been out and bought my return ticket this afternoon to save messing about first thing in the morning. I managed to get a return to Garforth*** for only £5, using my Senior railcard.

I'm sorry that you can't do the ride, @wanda2010 - I hope you enjoy the pub instead!

*** Cheaper than buying a single to Leeds and a separate single back from Garforth.


----------



## StuAff (6 Sep 2019)

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Buck (7 Sep 2019)

That’s a shame @wanda2010 Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Buck (7 Sep 2019)

Just waiting for Gil then we’re on our way to Leeds. Should be there for 9 as planned.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2019)

Kestevan said:


> pubwise, I can recommend the boozer we decamped to last year after they quite rightly refused to allow @I like Skol into the Spoons.....
> 
> Scholars Bar - 6 Somerset Terrace, Scarborough YO11 2PA just down the road from the spoons. Smaller quieter and has better beer.
> 
> However... the main benefit of the spoons is we can chain the bikes up outside and still see them.... suspect the Scholars may be a better venue for them whats staying over (not me this year unfortunately).


I had a look at that pub on Google maps. Nowhere for bikes it seems. Stick with spoons I think. In other news, I've forgotten to bring a lock so I'll be looking for someone to generously allow me to lack onto their bike. I'm on the 2044 out of Scarborough so if I'm the only returnee left I'll have to sneak the bike into the pub past security


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I had a look at that pub on Google maps. Nowhere for bikes it seems. Stick with spoons I think. In other news, I've forgotten to bring a lock so I'll be looking for someone to generously allow me to lack onto their bike. I'm on the 2044 out of Scarborough so if I'm the only returnee left I'll have to sneak the bike into the pub past security


Do you think locks are needed on the ride itself Nick? I have one with me but I was going to put in the Mrs Doughnut transfer wagon if it's not needed before Scarborough...


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> Do you think locks are needed on the ride itself Nick? I have one with me but I was going to put in the Mrs Doughnut transfer wagon if it's not needed before Scarborough...


No, not needed. Cawood stop (the caravan type place) is absolutely fine. In Malton we always put the bikes in the secure back garden of the cafe


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2019)

Thanks Nick. Which bit of the station do we meet at?


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2019)

Rather embarrassingly I only made it 30 miles to Cawood before a broken spoke forced an early retirement. That'll teach me to run fancy bladed spokes with low spoke count wheels I guess. At least it was rideable to the nearest station


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2019)

That's not how a ride leader is supposed to lead the troops.


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2019)

Bad luck Nick. But some ride leaders don't even make it to the start of their own rides....


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Rather embarrassingly I only made it 30 miles to Cawood before a broken spoke forced an early retirement. That'll teach me to run fancy bladed spokes with low spoke count wheels I guess. At least it was rideable to the nearest station


Again! Easy on the pies boyo.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2019)

All is well, with @Kestevan now appointed Cat Herder in Chief. Stopping in Stamford Bridge for new batteries for @ColinJ .


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Again! Easy on the pies boyo.


I know, it's becoming a habit. One which is the result of running low spoke count wheels I hope, rather than all those pies

Maybe it was for the best I missed out on the fish and chips


----------



## Julia9054 (7 Sep 2019)

We're in Malton.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I know, it's becoming a habit. One which is the result of running low spoke count wheels I hope, rather than all those pies
> 
> Maybe it was for the best I missed out on the fish and chips


A double whammy, no ride and missing out on those delicious fish and chips. My sympathies.


----------



## Julia9054 (7 Sep 2019)

Food festival.
I am eating what appears to be a giant spicy potato sandwich. About a million calories


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2019)

Nick, how many times have I warned you about those wheels? I hope you will get some proper ones for lejog!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Rather embarrassingly I only made it 30 miles to Cawood before a broken spoke forced an early retirement. That'll teach me to run fancy bladed spokes with low spoke count wheels I guess. At least it was rideable to the nearest station


Bummer Nick.


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2019)

Arrived in Scarbs and am now in Mother Hubbard’s chippy. Upmarket. With booze and all sorts AND a lift for those with mobility problems.

Martini, with ice, cos I refused the lemonade mixer, pot of tea whilst waiting for my....... oh dear lord the portion size! I could be here some time.


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> oh dear lord the portion size!


Hmmm....sounds like my portion size, then....


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2019)

Stu, I am confident you would be very happy with it, with room for dessert


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2019)

Dinner


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> Dinner


Light snack size, then....


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2019)

Martini with your fish and chips, very decadent. 

In Yorkshire it should be a "proper brew" though


----------



## Freds Dad (7 Sep 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> Dinner



Thats a fair sized starter.


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2019)

StuAff said:


> Light snack size, then....



I did think that once I started eating. Soz. My appetite has shrunk but I wasn’t about to leave anything behind.


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Martini with your fish and chips, very decadent.
> 
> In Yorkshire it should be a "proper brew" though



I did have a tea. About to order a cappuccino to end the meal.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2019)

Missed train at Garforth by 10 seconds, so 25 minute wait until 20:15.

Had a great day out, except for (1) nickyboy's abandon (2) being charged £8 for a lifetime worth of Duracells!

Will say more tomorrow...


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Missed train at Garforth by 10 seconds, so 25 minute wait until 20:15.
> 
> Had a great day out, except for (1) nickyboy's abandon (2) being charged £8 for a lifetime worth of Duracells!
> 
> Will say more tomorrow...


I've had a Chinese in Glossop and now out for a few beers so it wasn't a total disaster


----------



## Slioch (7 Sep 2019)

Home now. Showered, in dressing gown, glass of wine in front of me, and bed isn't very long away.
Great day. Really enjoyed it. Weather was kind, but a bit of a pesky headwind.
Good to catch up with people, and meet new ones. That's one of the great things about Forum rides.


----------



## Buck (7 Sep 2019)

It was a bummer to lose Nick as spokesperson and ride leader so early on but thankfully only a spoke and nobody came to harm when it happened. @Kestevan can’t fill your shoes but he did an excellent job.

Apologies to those queuing for fish and chips that I didn’t get to say goodbye to as myself and the man Gil had to head off sharpish to get the 17:44 train which we did and arrived safely home by 8.

Eldest was a good lad and had ordered a curry for 8:30 so showered and refreshed then sitting down for a nice meal was perfect.
The legs definitely feel the 85 miles in them as that was my longest ride since I got back on the bike in April.

Great to catch up with everyone again; thanks to Nicky for organising and thank you to everyone for an enjoyable but windy ride!

@ColinJ - safe journey and treasure those Duracell’s !!


----------



## colly (8 Sep 2019)

I hope the stopovers had a good night out in Scabby.
Good ride in good company. Thanks @nickyboy , for organising, even though you had had enough by the time we got to Cawood. How did you get that spoke to break just where you planned?
Nice to meet some new faces too and apologies for not getting to say farewell to everyone at Malton, but I'm sure we will cross paths again.
If we go again next year I'll stay over


Colin had planned a very nice route back using part of the 'Wolds Way', some very scenic, traffic free, well surfaced roads, and bits of the outwards route. Through York using pretty much cycle paths all the way. North East to South West and just a few hundred yards of road. It took a while but if only all cities had such good cycle paths.
Out of York and through Copmanthorpe we came across a group of men and women hanging about a bridge over the railway lines. Stopping to speak to an older man it turned out to be not what we expected, a dogging meet, but a group of rail enthusiasts. A steam train was due to be passing though. 'Clun Castle' I was told. ''Cos it dunt mek it oop North much''





We waited a bit but it was late so we pressed on and 5 mins later were crossing back over the same line. More bodies waiting but still no sign of the train so my hope of getting a 'live' photo went out the window. 100m down the road we heard the tell tale whistle of a steam train in the distance. A quick about turn and a brisk ride back up to the top of the bridge saw 'Clun Castle' speeding into view. It was shifting at quite a pace and I had no time to take a photo.
It was impressive though and making quite a racket with steam and smoke billowing. It didn't have the usual rapid chuff chuff chuff of a speeding locomotive. The pistons working at such a speed it sounded more like a crackley helecopter rotor. Magnificent.

I'm not sure how much ground I covered yesterday because I was without electronics. Somewhere between 102 and 115 miles. (115.4 as it turned out) Plenty enough. Me and @ColinJ parted company at Aberford and I had to stop before I even got to Barwick-in-Elmete because I fell off the cliff energy wise. My last half of a jam sandwich had me on the road again within a couple of mins though and I was home by about 8pm.

Great day out. 

Plotted using ColinJ 's information.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39685514


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2019)

The cross-headwind to Norton/Malton made the ride seem harder than usual, but helped on the return leg with colly so that was fun!

My search for batteries was needed because one of my NiMH cells died suddenly. I have long since stopped carrying spare AAs for my Garmin Etrex. I always recharge the cells before a long ride and they _usually _last 25+ hours on a charge. Only this time, they _didn't_! One of them died after just 3 or 4 hours of riding.

Here is some free advice, folks: Batteries _can _and _do _fail!

Second item of free advice: If your smart battery charger suggests that there might be a problem with a battery, _believe _it - don't just switch it off and try again later! (It charged the battery on my second attempt, but was obviously telling me the truth initially.)

I managed to get replacement batteries from Morrisons in Malton. They only had packs of 8, which was a pain because I rarely use standard batteries (NiMH rechargeables make far more sense). What was worse was being charged *£8* for the pack - way over double the going rate! I'll carry 2 of them with me for backup on rides in future, though this the first rechargeable failure that I have had in years.

Colly and I both really liked the route I had worked out back from Malton. I said that I would mention it here in case @nickyboy fancies an alternative route from Stamford Bridge to Malton in coming years. The roads are much quieter and the scenery is nice. We obviously did it in the opposite direction to the way it would be done on a Scarborough ride, but I reckon that it would be no harder (or even slightly easier) in terms of climbing and is only a little further. The usual route is shown in green on the map below, and my variation in red.











The route back through the south of York by the university was fine. Cycling provision is great in the city - we barely had to go on any roads and the ones we did use were quiet. I think I would have liked to have gone to York university - I'm sure I would have got back into cycling as a student rather than 3 years after graduating. I certainly never felt even slightly tempted to get a bike for my 3 years in the centre of Manchester/Salford!

We saw a steam train going past just after Bolton Percy*** but were not quick enough to take photos of it. (Colly has posted a picture above but he obviously found that online somewhere!)

I said goodbye to colly at Aberford and rode back to Garforth on his suggested shortcut.

I said that I missed the train to Leeds by 10 seconds - I actually ended up standing next to it before it left, but the doors had been locked! It meant a frustrating wait for the next train, and it was then delayed by 7 minutes which was enough time for me to miss a connection in Leeds. Rather than waiting a long time for the next train to Todmorden, I caught the Blackpool North train instead. It passes through Hebden Bridge but turns off before getting to Todmorden. I had worked out that it would be 15-20 minutes quicker for me to cycle the extra 7.5 km home from HB station rather than hang about for the next train to Tod. It was damn cold riding in that northerly wind a couple of hours after sunset!

I stayed up just long enough to watch the highlights of the Vuelta but then the long day caught up with me. I slept for over 9 hours rather than my usual 6 or 7!




*** I must be getting slow in my old age - it didn't even occur to me to think of that as '_Bolt-on Percy_', as someone suggested on the outward leg!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2019)

PS I'm sure that @colly got closer to his figure of 115 miles than 102. I covered 175 kms for the day, which is about 109 miles. He had roughly the same amount of extra riding as me.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Sep 2019)

A great ride and a good night out - as always. Great to see everyone.


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Sep 2019)

Even though I wasn't able to ride, I still had a good weekend. Friday medicinal beers in Leeds with the good Dr Claude, prepped by meeting up with Naz for a 'swift one' which turned in a very long chat about all sorts and was highly enjoyable. Whilst dinner wasn't had in either of two recommended places, I was very happy with the final choice, although alka seltzer would have been a useful after dinner drink! I ate way too much, but the food was so worth it. 

A leisurely train ride into Scarborough with no pain until later in the day didn't ruin proceedings, just dulled it a little. Good company with Scarborough fireworks that night. The bike show had been missed by about 15 minutes, which was a pity, but The Final Four decamped to a suitable boozer for (almost) final drinks. The good Dr may have gently twisted my arm into having a glass or two of port on arrival at our hotel before lights out - that's my version of proceedings and I'm sticking with it .

As I had time before my train I wandered up to the castle on the hill. My fitness is not as poor as I thought. I managed to walk up there without needing an oxygen tank.

Nickyboy, for next year's ride I've found (possibly) digs for the group and I'll see if I can add the photographs on here. Also, if the ride could be timed to be on the same day as the Scarborough Goldwings Bike Light Parade and fireworks, that would be ace. Please and thanks 

It was good to meet up with those who made it to Scarborough and hope to see the others next year


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Sep 2019)

Next years digs? Rental available


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2019)

What can I say? I've done about 12,000km on those Maviks and they chose a group ride to twang a spoke. Only managed 50km but at least (a) we were about 5km from the café and (b) the café was about 5km from a train station to get me back to Leeds. 

What bit I did of the ride was really nice. Good company as always and I managed to get a bit of the really nice section after we got out of Leeds (thanks to @colly for managing that quicker than the official route). Great to see old friends and make some new ones. Sorry if I didn't get chance to chat with everyone, I was planning on riding a bit further than I managed!

When I got back to Glossop the weather was glorious but I was bike-less so I had to take it to the bike shop (fitting spokes and truing wheels I way beyond my capabilities), take son #1 to his swimming lesson, have a Chinese takeaway and pop out for a few beers with son#2. Not as much fun as riding to Scarby, fish and chips and 'spoons but not too bad

I will try to make sure my bike is in decent working order for any subsequent rides.


----------



## Freds Dad (9 Sep 2019)

@nickyboy At least you got home safely but I feel that I must refer you to a section of post number 1.

Just have a* serviceable bike .......*

Only joking of course and hopefully I will be with you again on Manchester to Llandudno next year.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My search for batteries was needed because one of my NiMH cells died suddenly. I have long since stopped carrying spare AAs for my Garmin Etrex. I always recharge the cells before a long ride and they _usually _last 25+ hours on a charge. Only this time, they _didn't_! One of them died after just 3 or 4 hours of riding.
> 
> Here is some free advice, folks: Batteries _can _and _do _fail!
> 
> ...


*Battery update...*

I am WELL peed off!!! I went to use 2 of those bloody Duracells in my wireless mouse yesterday and they were dead. I tried 2 more - dead. In fact, all of the bloody things are dead. Their use-by date is 2028 and I had never used the 6 that I hadn't used on this ride, and the 2 that I did use were only used to get me home!


----------



## colly (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> *Battery update...*
> 
> I am WELL peed off!!! I went to use 2 of those bloody Duracells in my wireless mouse yesterday and they were dead. I tried 2 more - dead. In fact, all of the bloody things are dead. Their use-by date is 2028 and I had never used the 6 that I hadn't used on this ride, and the 2 that I did use were only used to get me home!



Probably knock off lookalikes.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2020)

colly said:


> Probably knock off lookalikes.


I hadn't thought of that - either you are right, or I was just unlucky to buy a pack from a bad batch!

If I'd got them at a big discount, then fair enough, but they were about double the normal price.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

Any plans for a 2021 edition? 

(If there are then I won't shift the 2021 Humber Bridge ride to September. If there aren't, then I _might_.)


----------



## nickyboy (24 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Any plans for a 2021 edition?
> 
> (If there are then I won't shift the 2021 Humber Bridge ride to September. If there aren't, then I _might_.)


Not by me this year. Too much on but anyone can organise if they like


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Not by me this year. Too much on but anyone can organise if they like


Well, I will make one last attempt to stage the much-postponed Humber Bridge ride then.


----------



## EasyPeez (5 May 2022)

Evening,

Just wondering if this and/or @ColinJ's Humber Bridge ride are likely to feature in the calendar in 2022?

Cheers


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2022)

EasyPeez said:


> Evening,
> 
> Just wondering if this and/or @ColinJ's *Humber Bridge ride are likely to feature in the calendar in 2022*?
> 
> Cheers


If I can finally get going again after a long winter lay-off, that one plus one or two long flat rides from Garforth - _YES!_


----------



## EasyPeez (5 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If I can finally get going again after a long winter lay-off


I've been pretty much out of the saddle for 2yrs, just getting going again now. Feels like it'll be a long way back! But so pleased to be turning the cranks again


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 May 2022)

I did this route (not ColinJ's specifically) a few years back as a night ride, I can't remember the exact route but we we did go through Dalby forest around 0200/0300ish which was eerie and wonderful. Also finding a village pub still open at about 0100 for some refreshments was great. Its a good route with some hills to challenge but a lot of it flat-ish.

I wouldn't recommend going for a swim in the North Sea as I did to celebrate though, it was March and very cold!


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> I did this route (not ColinJ's specifically) a few years back as a night ride, I can't remember the exact route but we we did go through Dalby forest around 0200/0300ish which was eerie and wonderful. Also finding a village pub still open at about 0100 for some refreshments was great. Its a good route with some hills to challenge but a lot of it flat-ish.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend going for a swim in the North Sea as I did to celebrate though, it was March and very cold!



I have taken part in the Scarborough ride, but not organised it! 

I took over the Humber Bridge ride when the original organisers stopped doing it.


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Jun 2022)

I've not done much cycling in recent years and trying to sell the joys of riding 100 miles to a chippy hasn't won me any fans, but this ride was one of my faves. Would do again, or at least, to the half way stop and get the train, otherwise I'll still be on the road gone midnight


----------

